# Auto Gallery Tuned R33 GTR



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

I have been meaning to get some pictures up for a while,enjoy


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Lovely example mate :thumbsup: you guys really have to see the underneath of this GTR!! Seriously mint :smokin:


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

big thanks to Ozz for sourcing me this car:thumbsup:


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice one stevey !!!! Looking good !


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

mate this car is sweet got best shape and colour


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Another superb R33 GTR on here!
That looks great, nice tidy lines.
Got to lose the rear fog light though!


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Few more pics :thumbsup:


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow that's really clean under there,looks new.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

awesome condition!!!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

bl00dy hell that is clean!! Stunning car you have there mate, dont think i have ever seen one that clean underneath.


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

V-nice steve man, Super clean, gotta get a blast round some evening for a squint at it... Health to enjoy...I no you will..lol..:thumbsup: 

How you gettin on with your project Banzai-G...??


----------



## jordan (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice car mate but sorry to say 3 Horse power is pretty shit :chuckle: 



steveyturbo said:


>



Oh the humour :flame:


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

The underbody is cleaner than mine, I cant accept that 

Right...where is that trolley jack and toothbrush?!


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Fantastic conditon that is.
Very clean.


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

thanks for all the comments, im going to be undersealing the car at the weekend to keep the horrible rust ferry away:smokin:


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Car coming on well !!!! Not going give anthing away tho !!


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

Love the BBS on it! Mint car!


----------



## orbital24 (Feb 21, 2008)

wow great condition man, looks awesome.

got any pics under the hood by chance?


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

no engine pics yet, im gettting cam covers powder coated at the moment


----------



## orbital24 (Feb 21, 2008)

steveyturbo said:


> no engine pics yet, im gettting cam covers powder coated at the moment


nice, what color?


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

wait and see


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

beautiful car stevey.
where have you bought it?
also, are you the same stevie as in itr-dc2?
take care mate. lovely your 33


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Light-R said:


> beautiful car stevey.
> where have you bought it?
> also, are you the same stevie as in itr-dc2?
> take care mate. lovely your 33


yes same stevey from the ITR forum, i bought the car via Harlow Jap Autos


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

wow. probably the cleanest car underneath I've seen. nice


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Very nice indeed! :thumbsup:


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

*New pics of engine bay*


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

New wheel update, got these yesterday Nismo LM GT4's 18x 9.5:smokin:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Very clean car, very nice.


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

Looks great...the new wheels suit the car


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

That is one mint condition R33. I dont normally like R33's but that is clean and standard. Does look mint :smokin:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Very nice, The new wheels look much better than the old.


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

very nice, the new wheels suit the colour better, and I rate the LM wheels,
where did you get the nismo ones from.

what power is it running?


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Small update,i went yesterday and got a power run done before i fitted new camshafts and power fc, figures are as follows

0.95bar-431.4bhp and 369lbft of torque

1.10bar-463.1bhp and 401lbft of torque

1.25bar-506.3bhp and 440lbft of torque

I was very happy with the figures , so will be interesting to see gains if any from my new camshafts and ecu.

The car is running a N1 engine bored to 2.7 with R34 N1 turbos, HKS cams and so on.......


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

good values mate.
anyways, i like your wheels, but on your car i prefered the old ones
congrats


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks like you will have a pretty rapid car there mate :thumbsup:

How much hp will the r34 N1 turbos be good for?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Your R33 is amazing both in looks and condition, but as much as I think those wheels look great and suit the car down to the bone, it now looks like every other R33, I think you should have kept the old wheels.


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

I think the turbos can maybe blow to about 550bhp, on about 1.4bar of boost, will see when power fc is fitted.

L14MO im trying to source a set of 18'' bbs lms for the car as we speak


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

I have the same LM's that you had on your car and I wouldnt trade them for anything...set off the whole look of the car


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

few updated photos, got the car detailed today and new suspension setup fitted this morning......


----------



## gices (Sep 17, 2008)

Suspension totally looks in place 
Your wheels look awesome man ...

Good job getting it done in an efficient way


----------



## GLOBAL AUTO JP (Jan 15, 2008)

some of the pictures are really "great pictures". 
I should have taken more pictures of your GT-R as good example of "too much looked after GT-R".
I can see you are really enjoying your "GT-R" from those images.
Don't push too much with R34N1, I use them now (still haven't blown them yet), I keep mine about 1.2 bar at track.


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

I have replaced them with HKS 2530's:thumbsup:, currently running them at 1.0 bar and they feel awesome.


----------



## Nutti Adam (Jan 10, 2008)

That looks incredible :smokin:


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

Best colour imo for a 33 and my fav wheels on any gtr. Nice one , oh and this is my first post on here for like erm well since 2007 lol. Time for another gtr myself and glad to hear you got good service from HJA.


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Yes Ozz is a top bloke and provided a very professional service.


----------



## nizmo_freek (Oct 9, 2006)

Very very nice, still cant decide if i like the bbs or lmgt4's, both look great on midnight purple!


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

steveyturbo said:


> Small update,i went yesterday and got a power run done before i fitted new camshafts and power fc, figures are as follows
> 
> 0.95bar-431.4bhp and 369lbft of torque
> 
> ...


Do you have a spec list would be interesting for me to compare to my 2.7 with N1's.


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

The previous spec in which them figures were acheived is as follows(just a brief guide of all the important bits)

2.7 N1 Engine(oil and water pumps)
HKS step 2 camshafts
Nismo 600cc injectors
Tomei fuel pump
R34 GTR N1 turbos
R34 GTR Turbo elbows
Apexi N1 downpipes
Apexi N1 full exhaust system and high flow cat
ARC intercooler
Auto Gallery ECU.


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

good spec and good power.

Is the autogallery a remapped stock ecu? If it is then with a standalone and a good map your looking at 520-530 at 1.1 bar easy.


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Auto Gallery ecu is just a rechipped stock ecu.

Spec has changed since, there is Mines super response camshafts fitted, HKS 2530's and a Apexi Power FC.

It has been mapped by Rod Bell , on the road and i can tell it is much more responsive and powerful, going to get it to a dyno just to see what its making, im not hung on power figures but its nice to know....:thumbsup:


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Small update got the car dyno'd today with spec change and remap by Rod Bell

The dyno was a Dastek Dynameter

@1.3bar boost car made [email protected] and still climbing(rev limit at 8250) 


I will get the graph up when i sort out my scanner:thumbsup:


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Great results Stevey :thumbsup:


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks Ozz :thumbsup:


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Dyno graph


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice graph mate !!!!! :thumbsup:
Im still puzzled by mine, more work needed me thinks.


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Cheers bud , can you send me yours so i can over lay them ?


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

No probs mate will do,ill get it scanned !!!! 
Im naw impressed way mine , looking into a few changes at the mo.


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Small picture update, i spent a few nights last week getting my car cleaned for one of Ireland's largest modified car shows that i was invited too see what you think :thumbsup:























































A friend of mine who is a professional photographer took a great shot of engine bay for me


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Small update-finally got around to get the engine bay and interior finished with my own little touches..........

Here is picture of the engine bay when the car landed from Japan










and here is how it looks now.........




















Interior shot of how it used too look










and here is how it looks now, with addition of Recaro seats and Bride rails...


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

A long overdue update ! Finally have the underneath the way I want it


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Now that is V Nice. I do like a car kept immaculate underneath.
Well done.


----------



## midnightclub (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow that's immaculate


----------

